# DXO PureRAW 2



## Flamingtree (Mar 17, 2022)

I see DXO have release PureRAW 2.0. Has anyone got theirs hands on it yet? I was a bag fan of the first version, but a $79 upgrade feels expensive, unless the improvements are massive.


----------



## steen-ag (Mar 17, 2022)

Flamingtree said:


> I see DXO have release PureRAW 2.0. Has anyone got theirs hands on it yet? I was a bag fan of the first version, but a $79 upgrade feels expensive, unless the improvements are massive.


It's really good. And you can call DxO PureRaw direct from Library in LR


----------



## Jethro (Mar 17, 2022)

steen-ag said:


> And you can call DxO PureRaw direct from Library in LR


Really - I hadn't realised that! Thanks ...


----------



## Flamingtree (Mar 18, 2022)

steen-ag said:


> It's really good. And you can call DxO PureRaw direct from Library in LR


There goes another $80


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 19, 2022)

What's the difference between DxO PhotoLab and PureRaw, beside the integration with photoshop?


----------



## Flamingtree (Mar 20, 2022)

Antono Refa said:


> What's the difference between DxO PhotoLab and PureRaw, beside the integration with photoshop?


I have not used PhotoLab, PureRAW is a denoising and lens correction tool. Which is standalone.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Mar 20, 2022)

Antono Refa said:


> What's the difference between DxO PhotoLab and PureRaw, beside the integration with photoshop?


DxO PhotoLab is a complete photo post-processing software application, similar to Adobe Lightroom and Capture One Pro.

DxO PureRaw is a standalone module for the preliminary processing of RAW files before passing the files into another software application such as Lightroom or Photoshop as part of the workflow.

Before a RAW file can be edited for post-processing, it needs to go through a RAW conversion process. This can be done with Digital Photo Professional (DPP), Adobe Camera Raw (ACR), or DxO PureRaw. They all perform quite differently, the output of these looks quite different.

Some photographers who prefer to use Adobe Lightroom or Photoshop don't like the RAW conversion done by Adobe's ACR that comes with these software packages, finding the output lacking in detail, sharpness or some other attribute compared to DPP or DxO. To get around this, they do the RAW conversion in PureRaw first, then do the rest in their favourite Adobe app. They could also use DxO PhotoLab for the RAW conversion, but why pay for the full post-processing application if you only need the RAW conversion part, which is what DxO PureRaw is.

The DxO products have superior denoising compared to the other post-processing applications, and do a great job like DPP on the rAW conversion, without losing image quality, which ACR apparently doies according to reports.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 20, 2022)

LogicExtremist said:


> DxO PhotoLab is a complete photo post-processing software application, similar to Adobe Lightroom and Capture One Pro.
> 
> DxO PureRaw is a standalone module for the preliminary processing of RAW files before passing the files into another software application such as Lightroom or Photoshop as part of the workflow.


Thank you for the clear explanation!


----------



## steen-ag (Mar 20, 2022)

steen-ag said:


> It's really good. And you can call DxO PureRaw direct from Library in LR


That is good


----------

